# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الختان ... الفوائد ... مقالات ... دراسات شرعية وطبية

## شتا العربي

*الختان بين موازين الطب والشريعة*

بحث للعلامة الدكتور الطبيب محمد نزار الدقر
 التعريف اللغوي:

الختان بكسر الخاء اسم لفعل الخاتن ويسمى به موضع الختن، وهو الجلدة التي تقطع والتي تغطي الحشفة عادة، وختان الرجل هو الحرف المستدير على أسفل الحشفة وأما ختان المرأة فهي الجلد كعرف الديك فوق الفرج تعرف بالبظر، وهو عضو انتصابي عند المرأة مثل القضيب لكنه صغير الحجم ولا تخترقه قناة البول.

الختان عبر التاريخ :

تشير المصادر التاريخية إلى أن بعض الأقوام القديمة قد عرفت الختان، وفي إنجيل برنابا (2) إشارة إلى أن آدم عليه السلام كان أول من اختتن وأنه فعله بعد توبته من أكل الشجرة ولعل ذريته تركوا سنته حتى أمر الله سبحانه نبيه إبراهيم عليه السلام بإحيائها.

وقد وجدت ألواح طينية ترجع إلى الحضارتين البابلية والسومرية [3500 ق.م] ذكرت تفاصيل عن عملية الختان(3)، كما وجدت لوحة في قبر عنخ آمون [ 2200ق.م] تصف عملية الختان عند الفراعنة وتشير إلى أنهم طبقوا مرهماً مخدراً على الحشفة قبل الشروع في إجرائها، وأنهم كانوا يجرون الختان لغرض صحي .

وأهتم اليهود بالختان (4) واعتبر التلمود من لم يختتن من الوثنيين الأشرار فقد جاء في سفر التثنية :" أختتنوا للرب وانزعوا غرل قلوبكم يا رجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم " .

أما في النصرانية فالأصل فيها الختان، وتشير نصوص من إنجيل برنابا إلى أن المسيح قد أختتن وأنه أمر أبتاعه بالختان، لكن النصارى لا يختتنون (5).

أما العرب في جاهليتهم فقد كانوا يختتنون  اتباعاً لسنة أبيهم إبراهيم .

وذكر القرطبي (6) إجماع العلماء على أن إبراهيم عليه السلام أول من أختتن.

فقد ورد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " كان إبراهيم أول من اختتن ، وأول من رأى الشيب وأول من قص شاربه وأول من استحد"[1].

وفد فصل ابن القيم (7) في ختان النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم على ثلاثة أقوال ، ويرى أنها كلها تعتمد على أحاديث ضعيفة، أو أنه ليس لها إسناد قائم أو أن في إسنادها عدة مجاهيل مع التناقض الكبير في متونها.

فالقول الأول وهو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد مختوناً، فهو علاوة على ضعف إسناده، فهو يتناقض مع حديث صحيح اعتبر فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الختان من الفطرة، ذلك أن الابتلاء مع الصبر مما يضاعف أجر المبتلى وثوابه، والأليق بحال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا يُسلب هذه الفضيلة .

والقول الثاني أن الملك ختنه حين شق صدره لا يصح له إسناد مطلقاً، والأرجح القول الثالث وهو أن جده عبد المطلب ختنه على عادة العرب وسماه محمداً وأقام له وليمة يوم سابعة .



الختان في السنة النبوية المطهرة :

دعا الإسلام إلى الختان دعوة صريحة و جعله على رأس خصال الفطرة البشرية، فقد أخرج البخاري عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : " الفطرة خمس : الختان والاستحداد ونتف الإبط وتقليم الأظفار وقص الشارب " البخاري رقم/5439/.

وجاءت دعوة الإسلام إلى الختان متوافقة مع الحنيفية ـ ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام ـ فكان الختان كما أورد القرطبي عن عبد الله بن عباس ـ من الكلمات التي ابتلى بها إبراهيم ربه بهن فأتمهن وأكملهن فجعله إماماً للناس .

كما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يؤكد امتداحه لفعل إبراهيم هذا، فقد ورد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : "اختتن إبراهيم بعدما مرت عليه ثمانون سنة، اختتن بالقدوم" رواه البخاري ومسلم والقدوم آلة صغيرة، وقيل هو موضع بالشام.

وعن موسى بن علي اللخمي عن أبيه قال : " أمر الله إبراهيم فاختتن بقدوم فاشتد عليه الوجع فأوحى الله عز وجل إليه، عجلت قبل أن نأمرك بالآلة، قال : يا رب كرهت أن أؤخر أمرك " أخرجه البيهقي بسند حسن.

وعن شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " الختان سنة الرجال، ومكرمة للنساء" أخرجه أحمد في مسنده والبيهقي وقال حديث ضعيف منقطع.

وعن كثيم بن كليب عن أبيه قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال قد أسلمت فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألق عنك شعر الكفر واختتن " أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود، وقال السيوطي بضعفه وفي أسناده مجهولان (نيل الأوطار)، وقد أورده ابن حجر في التلخيص ولم يضعفه ولكن برواية : " من أسلم فليختتن ".

الحكم الفقهي في الختان :

يقول ابن القيم(7) : اختلف الفقهاء في حكم الختان، فقال الأوزاعي ومالك والشافعي وأحمد هو واجب، وشدد مالك حتى قال : من لم يختتن لم تجز إمامته ولم تقبل شهادته. ونقل كثير من الفقهاء عن مالك أنه سنة حتى قال القاضي عياض : الاختتان عند مالك وعامة العلماء سنة، السنة عندهم يأثم بتركها فهم يطلقونها على مرتبة بين الفرض والندب.

وذهب البصري وأبو حنيفة : لا يجب بل هو سنة، ونقل عنه قوله : قد أسلم مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس: الأسود والأبيض فما فتش أحداً.

وخلاصة القول: وذهب الشافعية وبعض المالكية بوجوب الختان للرجال والنساء، و ذهب مالك وأصحابه على أنه سنة للرجال و مستحب للنساء، وذهب أحمد إلى أنه واجب في حق الرجال و سنة للنساء وذهب أبو حنيفة إلى أنه سنة، لكن يأثم تاركه... ويتابع ابن القيم : " ولا يخرج الختان عن كونه واجباً أو سنة مؤكدة، لكنه في حق الرجال آكد لغلظ القلفة ووقوعها على الإحليل فيجتمع تحتها ما بقي من البول، ولا تتم الطهارة ـ المطلوبة في كل وقت والواجبة في الصلاة ـ إلا بإزالتها .
ويقول النووي(8): " ويجب الختان لقوله تعالى : " (أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً ) . ولأنه لو لم يكن واجباً لما كشفت له العورة، لأنه كشف العورة محرم، فلما كشفت له العورة دل على وجوبه " .

ويعدد ابن القيم المواضع التي يسقط فيها وجوب الختان : منها " أن يولد الرجل ولا قلفة له، وضعف المولود عن احتماله بحيث يخاف عليه من التلف، وأن يسلم الرجل كبيراً ويخشى على نفسه منه، والموت فلا ينبغي ختان الميت باتفاق الأمة ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه قد أخبر أن الميت يبعث يوم القيامة بغرلته غير مختون فليس ثمة فائدة من ختنه عند الموت ".

وهنا يأتي دور الطب إذ يحدد أمراضاً (3) تمنع حاملها من أن يعمد إلى ختانه. منها إصابة الطفل بالتهاب الكبد الإنتاني (اليرقان) أو إصابته بأحد الأمراض المنتقلة بالجنس كالإفرنجي والإيدز، ففي هذه الحالات يجب معالجة المولود حتى يتم شفاؤه أو إعداده بشكل يكفل سلامته قبل إجراء الختان.

وقد أتفق الجمهور على عدم ثبوت وقت معين للختان، لكن من أوجبه من الفقهاء جعلوا البلوغ " وقت الوجوب " لأنه سن التكليف، لكن يستحب للولي أن يختن الصغير لأنه أرفق به " .

وقال النووي باستحباب الختان لسابع يوم من ولادته لما روي عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال :  " عق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما وختنهما لسبعة أيام [2].

إلا أن يكون ضعيفاً لا يحتمله، فيؤخره حتى يحتمله ويبقى الأمر على الندب إلى قبيل البلوغ، فإن لم يختتن حتى بلوغه وجب في حقه حينئذ.

وفي هذا يقول ابن القيم (7) : " وعندي يجب على الولي أن يختن الصبي قبل البلوغ بحيث يبلغ مختوناً فإن ذلك مما لا يتم الواجب إلا به ".

وقال النووي(8): " وأما الرجل الكبير يسلم فالختان واجب على الفور إلا أن يكون ضعيفاً لا يحتمله بحيث لو ختن خيف عليه، فينتظر حتى يغلب على الظن سلامته ".

يقول د. محمد علي البار (5) أن الأبحاث الطبية أثبتت فائدة الختان العظمى في الطفولة المبكرة ابتداءً من يوم ولادته وحتى الأربعين يوماً من عمره على الأكثر، وكلما تأخر الختان بعدها كثرت الالتهابات في القلفة والحشفة والمجاري البولية.

وفي حكمة الختان يقول ابن القيم (7) : "  .. فشرع الله للختان صيغة الحنيفية وجعل ميسمها الختان.. هذا عدا ما في الختان من الطهارة والنظافة والتزين وتحسين الخلقة وتعديل الشهوة التي إذا أفرطت ألحقت الإنسان بالحيوانات، فالختان يعدلها ولهذا تجد الأقلف من الرجال والقلفاء من النسا لا يشبع من الجماع. والحكمة التي ذكرناها في الختان تعم الذكر والأنثى وإن كانت في الذكر أبين والله أعلم ".

أما في بيان القدر الذي يوخذ في الختان فقد ذكر النووي(8) أن الواجب في ختان الرجل قطع الجلد التي تغطي الحشفة كلها فإن قطع بعضها وجب قطع الباقي ثانياً.

ويستحب أن يقتصر في المرأة على شيء يسير ولا يبالغ في القطع.

الختان ينتصر :

في عام 1990 كتب البروفيسور ويزويل : (18)"لقد كنت من اشد أعداء الختان و شاركت في الجهود التي بذلت عام 1975 ضد إجرائه، إلا أنه في بداية الثمانينات أظهرت الدراسات الطبية زيادة في نسبة حوادث التهابات المجاري البولية عند الأطفال غير المختونين، و بعد تمحيص دقيق للأبحاث التي نشرت، فقد وصلت إلى نتيجة مخالفة وأصبحت من أنصار جعل الختان أمراً روتينياً يجب أن يجري لكل مولود " .

نعم ! لقد عادت الفطرة البشرية لتثبت من جديد أنها الفطرة التي لا تتغير على مدى العصور، وأن دعوة الأنبياء من عهد إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليتحلى المؤمن ويتخلق بخصال الفطرة هي دعوة حق إلى سعادة البشر جميعاً.

الحكم الصحية من ختان الذكور :

أثبتت الدراسات الطبية الحديثة أن أمراضاً عديدة في الجهاز التناسلي بعضها مهلك للإنسان تشاهد بكثرة عند غير المختونين بينما هي نادرة معدومة عند المختونين (1).

1 ـ الختان وقاية من الالتهابات الموضعية في القضيب : فالقلفة التي تحيط برأس القضيب تشكل جوفاً ذو فتحة ضيقة يصعب تنظيفها، إذ تتجمع فيه مفرزات القضيب المختلفة بما فيها ما يفرز سطح القلفة الداخلي من مادة بيضاء ثخينة تدعى " اللخن  "Smegma وبقايا البول والخلايا المتوسفة والتي تساعد على نمو الجراثيم المختلفة مؤدية إلى التهاب الحشفة أو التهاب الحشفة و القلفة الحاد أو المزمن والتي يصبح معها الختان أمراً علاجياً لا مفر منه(5) وقد تؤدي إلى التهاب المجاري البولية عند الأطفال غير المختونين.

وتؤكد دراسة د.شوبن (9) أن ختان الوليد يسهل نظافة الأعضاء الجنسية ويمنع تجمع الجراثيم تحت القلفة في تفرة الطفولة، وأكد د.فرغسون(4) أن الأطفال غير المختونين هم أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالتهاب الحشفة وتضيق القلفة Phemosis من المختونين.

2 ـ الختان يقي الأطفال من الإصابة بالتهاب المجاري البولية : وجد جنز برغ (4) أن 95% من التهابات المجاري البولية عند الأطفال تحدث عند غير المختونين. ويؤكد أن جعل الختان أمراً روتينياً يجري لكل مولود في الولايات المتحدة منع حدوث أكثر من 50 ألف حالة من التهاب الحويضة والكلية سنوياً عند الأطفال. وتؤكد مصادر د. محمد علي البار (5) الخطورة البالغة لالتهاب المجاري البولية عند الأطفال وأنها تؤدي في 35% من الحالات إلى تجرثم الدم وقد تؤدي إلى التهاب السحايا والفشل الكلوي.

3 ـ الختان و الأمراض الجنسية : أكد البروفيسور وليم بيكوز(10) الذي عمل في البلاد العربية لأكثر من عشرين عاماً، وفحص أكثر من 30 ألف امرأة، ندرة الأمراض الجنسية عندهم وخاصة العقبول التناسلي والسيلان والكلاميديا والتريكوموناز وسرطان عنق الرحم، ويُرجع ذلك لسببين هامين ندرة الزنى وختان الرجال.

ويرى آريا وزملاؤه (5) أن للختان دوراً وقائياً هاماً من الإصابة بكثير من الأمراض الجنسية وخاصة العقبول والثآليل التناسلية. كما عدد فنك (11) Fink أكثر من 60 دراسة علمية أثبتت كلها ازدياد حدوث الأمراض الجنسية عند غير المختونين.

وأورد  د. ماركس Marks(4) خلاصة 3 دراسات تثبت انخفاض نسبة مرض الإيدز عند المختونين، في حين وجد سيمونس وزملاؤه أن احتمال الإصابة بالإيدز بعد التعرض لفيروساته عند غير المختونين هي تسعة أضعاف ما هو عليه عند المختونين.

أليس هذا بالأمر العجيب(4) ؟

حتى أولئك الذين يجرؤون على معصية الله يجدون في التزامهم بخصلة من خصال الفطرة إمكانية أن تدفع عنهم ويلات هذا الداء الخبيت، لكن لا ننكر أن الوقاية التامة من الإيدز تكون بالعفة والامتناع عن الزنى.

4 ـ الختان و الوقاية من السرطان :

يقول البرفسور كلو دري(12): " يمكن القول و بدون مبالغة بأن الختان الذي يجري للذكور في سن مبكرة يخفض كثيراً من نسبة حدوث سرطان القضيب عندهم، مما يجعل الختان عملية ضرورية لابد منها للوقاية من حدوث الأورام الخبيثة ".

وقد أحصى د.أولبرتس (13) [1103] مرضى مصابين بسرطان القضيب في الولايات المتحدة، لم يكن من بينهم رجل واحد مختون منذ طفولته.

وفي بحث نشره د. هيلبرغ وزملاؤه (14) أكدوا فيه أن سرطان القضيب نادر جداً عند اليهود، وعند المسلمين حيث يجري الختان أيام الطفولة الأولى . وإن أبحاثاً كثيرة جداً تؤكد أن الختان يقي من السرطان في القضيب.

وتذكر هذه الأبحاث أن التهاب الحشفة وتضيق القلفة هما من أهم مسببات سرطان القضيب، ولما كان الختان يزيل القلفة من أساسها، فإن المختونين لا يمكن أن يحدث عندهم تضيق القلفة، ويندر جداً حدوث التهاب الحشفة.

وقد ثبت أم مادة اللخن (4و5) التي تفرزها بطانة القلفة عند غير المختونين والتي تتجمع تحت القلفة لها فعل مسرطن أيضاً.

فقد أثبتت الأبحاث أن هذه المادة تشجع على نمو فيروس الثآليل الإنساني HPV  الذي ثبت بشكل قاطع أثره المسرطن.

أما الدكتور رافيتش (15) فيؤكد على دور الختان في الوقاية من أورام البروستات، على الرغم من أنه لا توجد دلالة قاطعة تثبت ذلك، غير أنه في المؤتمر الذي عقد في مدينة دوسلدورف الألمانية عن السرطان والبيئة، أشير إلى العلاقة السلبية بين سرطان البروستات الذي يصيب الرجال وبين الختان، وأن الرجال المختونين أقل تعرضاً للإصابة بهذا السرطان من غير المختونين.

وفي نفس المؤتمر كشف النقاب أيضاً عن أن النساء المتزوجات من رجال مختونين هن أقل تعرضاً للإصابة بسرطان الرحم من النساء المتزوجات من رجال غير مختونين.

من هنا نفهم أن دور الختان لا يقتصر على حماية الرجل " المختون " من الإصابة بالسرطان بل يظهر تأثيره الوقائي عند زوجات المختونين أيضاً.

وهكذا يؤكد  د. هاندلي (16) أن الختان عند الرجال يقي نساءهم من الإصابة بسرطان عنق الرحم، وذكر أن الحالة الصحية للقضيب والتهاباته تشكل خطراً على المرأة يفوق الخطر الذي يتعرض له الرجال نفسه.

وقد وجد الباحثون (5) أدلة على اتهام فيروس الثآليل الإنساني HPV بتسبب سرطان القضيب لدى غير المختونين، وسرطان عنق الرحم عند زوجاتهم إذ أنهن يتعرضن لنفس العامل المسرطن الذي يتعرض له الزوج.
نخلص من ذلك إلى القول بأن عدم إجراء الختان في سن الطفولة المبكرة يؤدي على ظهور مجموعة من العوامل، منها وجود اللخن (مفرز باطن القلفة )، وتجمع البول حولها ومن ثم تعطنه وتنامي فيروس الثآليل الإنساني وغيره من العوامل المخرشة واليت تؤدي في النهاية إلى ظهور سرطان القضيب عند الأقلف الذي تجاوز عمره الخمسين وحتى السبعين عاماً.

وبانتقال تلك المخرشات إلى عنق الرحم عند زوجته أمكن أن يؤدي عندها إلى الأصابة بسرطان عنق الرحم أو سرطان الفرج.

وإن عملية التنظيف للقلفة لدى غير المختونين لوقايتهم من السرطان، كما يدعو إلى ذلك بعض أطباء الغرب، هي عملية غير مدية على الإطلاق كما يؤكد البروفسور ويزويل (5) فهو يقول بأنه ليس هناك أي دليل على الاطلاق على أن تنطيف القلفة يمكن أن يفيد في الوقاية من السرطان والاختلاطات الأخرى المرتبطة بعدم إجراء عملية الختان.

ونحن مع الدكتور محمد علي البار ـ نرى أن الطب الحديث يؤيد وبقوة ما ذهب إليه الشافعية من استحباب الختان في اليوم السابع، ولحد أقصى [يوم الأربعين] من ولادة الطفل.

وإن ترك الطفل سنوات حتى يكبر دون أن يختن، يمكن ـ كما رأيناـ أن يؤدي إلى مضاعفات خطرة هو في غنى عنها.

ختان البنات :

عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأم عطية وهي ختانة كانت تختن النساء في المدينة : " إذا خفضت فأشمّي ولا تُنهكي، فإنه أسرى للوجه وأحظى عند الزوج " [3].

وفي رواية قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا ختنت فلا تنهكي فإن ذلك أحظى للمرأة وأحب للبعل " [4].

وعن شداد بن أوس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " الختان سنة للرجال، مكرمة للنساء".

وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على نسوة من الأنصار فقال: " يا معشر الأنصار اختضبن غمساً واخفضن ولا تُنهكن فإنه أحظى عند أزواجكن وإياكن وكفر المنعمين " [5].

والمنعم هنا هو الزوج، ويقال لختان المرأة : الخفض والإعذار.

وقوله [أشمّي] من الإشمام وهو كما قال ابن الأثير: أخذ اليسير في خفض المرأة، أو اتركي الموضع أشم، والأشم المرتفع، [ ولا تنهكي] أي لا تبالغي في القطع، وخذي من البظر الشيء اليسير، وشبه القطع اليسير بإشمام الرائحة، والنهك بالمبالغة فيه، أي أقطعي من الجلدة التي على نواة البظر ولا تستأصليها.

ونقل ابن القيم (7) عن الماوردي قوله : " وأما خفض المرأة فهو قطع جلدة في الفرج فوق مدخل الذكر ومخرج البول على أصل النواة، ويؤخذ من الجلدة المستعلية دون أصلها " .

هذه النواة هي البظر، والجلدة التي عليها وهي التي تقطع في الختان، والتي شبهها الفقهاء بعرف الديك والمسماة بالقلفة، والتي تتجمع فيها مفرزات اللخن (مفرزات باطن القلفة)  مثل ما يحدث في الذكر عندما تكون تلك القلفة مفرطة النمو، لذا أمرت السنة المطهرة بإزالتها .

وجمهور فقهاء المسلمين على أن الأمر للندب أو الاستحباب، عدا الشافعية الذين قالوا بوجوبه.

يقول د. محمد علي البار (5) : هذا هو الختان الذي أمر به المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وأما ما يتم في مناطق من العالم من أخذ البظر بكامله، أو البظر مع الشفرين الصغيرين، أو حتى مع الشفرين الكبيرين أحياناً، فهو مخالف للسنة ويؤدي إلى مضاعفات كثيرة.

وهو الختان المعروف بالختان الفرعوني، وهو على وصفه، لا علاقة له مطلقاً بالختان الذي أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

لذا فإن الضجة المفتعلة ضد ختان البنات لا مبرر لها، لأن المضاعفات التي يتحدثون عنها ناتجة عن شيئين لا ثالث لهما: مخالفة السنة، وإجراء العملية دون طهارة مسبقة ومن قبل غير ذوي الخبرة من الجاهلات.

الختان الشرعي له فوائده، فهو اتباع لسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وطاعة لأمره خاصة وأنه من شعائر الإسلام، وفيه ذهاب الغلمة والشبق عن المرأة وما في ذلك من المحافظة على عفتها، وفيه وقاية من الالتهابات الجرثومية التي تتجمع تحت القلفة النامية " .

أما د. حامد الغوابي (17) فيقول: " فانظر إلى كلمة (لا تنهكي) أي لا تستأصلي، أليس هذه معجزة تنطق عن نفسها، فلم يكن الطب قد أظهر شيئاً عن هذا العضو الحساس [ البظر]، ولا التشريح أبان عن الأعصاب التي فيه، لكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي علمه الخبير العليم، عرف ذلك الأمر فأمر بألا يستأصل العضو كله ".

ويتابع د. الغوابي كلامه عن فوائد ختان البنات : " تتراكم مفرزات الشفرين الصغيرين عند القلفاء وتتزنخ ويكون لها رائحة كريهة وقد يؤدي إلى التهاب المهبل أو الإحليل، وقد رأيت حالات كثيرة سببها عدم إجراء الختان عند المصابات.

والختان يقلل الحساسية المفرطة للبظر الذي قد يكون شديد النمو بحيث يبلغ أكثر من 3 سنتمترات عند انتصابه فكيف للرجل أن يختلط بزوجته ولها عضو كعضوه، ينتصب كانتصابه " .

ويرد د. الغوابي على من يدعي أن ختان البنات يؤدي على البرودة الجنسية عندهن، بأن البرود الجنسي له أسباب كثيرة، وأن هذا الإدعاء ليس مبنياً على إحصاءات وشواهد بين المختتنات وغير المختتنات، طبعاً إلا أن يكون ختاناً فرعونياً أدى إلى قطع البظر بكامله.

ثم ينقل عن البروفسور هوهنر ـ أستاذ أمراض النساء في جامعة نيويوركـ بأن التمزقات التي تحدث في المهبل أثناء الوضع تحدث بردواً جنسياً بعكس ما كان منتظراً، في حين أن الأضرار التي تصيب البظر نادراً ما تقود إلى البرود الجنسي.

ومن فوائد الختان (17) منعه من ظهور تضخم البظر أو ما يسمى بإنعاظ النساء، وهو إنعاظ متكرر أو مؤلم مستمر للبظر، كما يمنع ما يسمى نوبة البظر وهو تهيج عند النساء المصابات بالضنى يرافقه تخبط بالحركة وغلمنة شديدة وهو معند على المعالجة.

وفي المؤتمر الطبي الإسلامي (4) عن الشريعة والقضايا المعاصرة [القاهرة 1987] قدمت فيه بحوث عن خفاض الأنثى أكد فيه د. محمد عبد الله سيد خليفة أضرار الختان الفرعوني وتشويهه للأماكن الحساسة من جسد الأنثى، وأن الخافضة هنا تنهك إنهاكاً فتزيل البظر بكامله والشفرين إزالة شبه تامة مما ينتج عنه ما يسمى بالرتق وهو التصاق الشفرين ببعضهما .

وأكد ذلك د. محمد حسن الحفناوي وزملاؤه من جامعة عين شمس وبينوا أن أضرار ختان الأنثى ناتج عن المبالغة في القطع الذي نهى عنه نبي الرحمة صلى الله عليه وسلم أو عن إجراء الخفض بأدوات غير عقيمة أو بأيدي غير خبيرة، وليس عن الختان الشرعي نفسه.

وخلاصة القول يتضح لنا أن الحكمة الطبية من الختان، الذي دعت إليه الشريعة الإسلامية، تظهر عند الرجال أكثر بكثير مما تظهر عند النساء، ونستطيع القول أنه في البلاد ذات الطقس الحار كصعيد مصر والسودان والجزيرة العربية وغيرها، فإنه يغلب أن يكون للنساء بظر نام يزيد في الشهوة الجنسية بشكل مفرط، وقد يكون شديد النمو إلى درجة يستحيل معها الجماع، ومن هنا كان من المستحب استئصال مقدم البظر لتعديل الشهوة في الحالة الأولى، ووجب استئصاله لجعل الجماع ممكناً في الحالة الثانية وهذا الرأي الطبي يتوافق مع رأي الجمهور من فقهاء الأمة الذين أوجبوا الختان على الرجال وجعلوه سنة أو مكرمة للنساء مصداقاً لتوجيهات نبي الأمة صلى الله عليه وسلم .

مراجع البحث :

   1. د . محمد نزار الدقر : مقالة " الختان بين الطب والإسلام " مجلة حضارة الإسلام 14 رمضان 1393هـ.
   2. د. عبد السلام السكري : " ختان الذكر وخفاض الأنثى " الدار المصرية للنشر 1989.
   3. د. عبد الرحمن القادري : " الختان بين الطب والشريعة " ابن النفيس دمشق 1996.
   4. د. حسان شمسي باشا : أسرار الختان تتجلى في الطب و الشريعة  مكتبة السوادي جدة 1991
   5. د . محمد علي البار  الختان  دار المنار
   6. الإمام القرطبي : " الجامع لأحكام القرآن " أو ما يسمى بتفسير القرطبي.
   7. ابن القيم الجوزية: " تحفة المودود في أحكام المولود " .
   8.

      الإمام النووي : " المجموع " . 



9.      Schoen: New England J. Of Medicine.1990.322.

10.  Pikers W: Med .Dijest Jour.April.1977.

11.  Fink A J.Circumcision .Mountion View .California .1988.

12.  Cowdry E.V:" Cancer Cells ".london.1958.

13.  Wollberg A.L : Circumcision and Penile Cancer " Lancet .I .1932.

14.  Helberg D.et al "Penil Cancer .Brit .Med.J.1987.8.

15.  Ravich A . "Cancer of Prostate " Act.len. Internet.Cacer .V3.1952.

16.  Handley W.S " Prevention of Cacer " Lancet .1.1.1936.



17.  د . حامد الغوابي : " ختان البنات " لواء الإسلام ـ العدد 7و10 ، م 11 ـ 1957.

   1.

      18.  البروفيسور ويزويل عن مجلة : Amer .Famiy J .Physician 




[1] أخرجه مالك في الموطأ والبخاري في الأدب المفرد والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان.

[2] أخرجه أبو الشيخ في كتاب " العقيقة " وفي سنده الوليد بن مسلم وهو مدلس كما أخرجه ابن عساكر في كتاب " تبيين الأمتنان" .

[3]  أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط والهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد وقال : إسناده حسن.

[4]  أخرجه البيهقي بسند حسن، وأخرجه أبو داود بسند آخر ليس بالقوي.

[5]  رواه البزار وفي سنده مندل بن علي وهو ضعيف وقد وثق وبقية رجاله ثقات (الهيثمي).

http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/index.php?page=show_det&id=170

----------


## شتا العربي

فضيلة المفتي .. وتحريم الختان!! 
د. حلمى محمد القاعودد. حلمى محمد القاعود : بتاريخ 26 - 6 - 2007
يبدو- والله أعلم – أن فضيلة المفتي صار كنزا ثمينا يتداوله القائمون على أمر تشويه الإسلام واستئصاله ، من خلال استغلال طيبة قلبه ، وسلامة نيته ؛ في إصدار الفتاوى التي تجعله رجلا " تقدميا مستنيرا " ، يختلف عن أولئك الجامدين المتحجرين الرجعيين الذين يصرّون على التمسك بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع ، ولا يتطوّرون مع الزمان ، ولا متطلبات " ماما " أميركا ، ولا مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة ، التي تهتم بقضايا المرأة ، والمثلية الجنسية ، والجنس الآمن وما شابه ، في الوقت الذي لا تعبأ فيه بقتلى المسلمين وشهدائهم في العراق وأفغانستان وفلسطين والسودان وتشاد والشيشان وغيرها ، ولا تذكر – مجرد ذكر – شيئا عن سبعة ملايين لاجئ فلسطيني ، نصفهم من النساء والبنات ، يقتلهن الجوع والفقر والتشرد وأحوال الطبيعة الحارة والباردة وأحوال السياسة العربية التي تغلق في وجوههن الحدود وتقيم السدود وقوات اليونيفيل وغيرها حتى لا يعود اللاجئون؛ رجالا أو نساء إلى بلادهم ومدنهم وقراهم !

فضيلة المفتي أصدر لأول مرة في تاريخ الإسلام والمسلمين فتوى تحرم ختان الإناث على الهواء مباشرة ، ومن خلال اتصال هاتفى مع قناة فضائية يملكها رجل قروض ، وحين سألته المذيعة : ما رأيك في ختان البنات ، أجاب الرجل إجابة قاطعة حاسمة ، جامعة مانعة ، وقال بالفم الملآن : حرام!
ظلت مذيعة قناة رجل القروض تردد وكأنها في حلقة ذكر مع الدراويش : ختان الإناث حرام .. مرات عديدة طوال البرنامج ، وكأنها تمضغ لبانة شهية لا تستطيع التوقف عن مضغها ..!

وانهالت على الفور مكالمات من حرملك سلاطين الدولة ووصيفاته ، تشكر المفتي الشجاع الذي استطاع في جرأة يحسد عليها أن يقطع في مسألة طال الكلام فيها منذ مؤتمرى القاهرة وبكين ، ويقرر في النهاية أنها حرام ، ويجب بمفهوم السياق معاقبة كل من يقوم بهذا الأمر؛ سواء كان ولى أمر أو طبيبا ، أو مستشفى !

اتكأ البرنامج الذي أذاعته فضائية رجل القروض على حادثة موت فتاة صغيرة تدعى " بدور " ، قيل إنها كانت تجرى عملية ختان في عيادة أحد الأطباء أو الطبيبات ، وتأثرت الفتاة نتيجة التخدير أو الإهمال فلقيت وجه ربها .. وجاء القوم بأم الفتاة إلى المحطة التلفزيونية ، وجلبوا لها امرأة تتحدث باسم الفتوى (!!) وشابا بإحدى منظمات العمل المدني ، وراحوا جميعا يصبون الهلاك على المعتدين من أهل الإسلام الرجعيّين المتخلّفين – وخاصة بعد أن أسعدهم المفتي بفتواه القاطعة الحاسمة : الختان حرام !!

كان فضيلته قبل أيام يعاني الأمرّين من أجهزة الدعاية الرسمية وغير الرسمية ( قنوات رجال القروض وأشباهها!) حين تحدث عن التبرك ببوال الرسول الكريم – صلى الله عليه وسلم – مما اضطره إلى سحب كتاب من السوق كان يضم فتواه أو حديثه!

قبل ذلك كنت قد تحدثت عما سميته " اللهو الخفى !" ؛ حين صدرت بعض الفتاوى الغريبة في وقت بعينه ، ومنها ما يسمى بإرضاع الكبير أو زميل العمل ليحل الاختلاط بين الموظفين ، وقلت إن شياطين الإنس من أعداء الأمة والإسلام ، يستدرجون السذج من المنتسبين إلى علماء الدين الإسلامي ليطلقوا فتاوى ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان ، في وقت يتم فيه استئصال الإسلام بوحشية وإجرام غير مسبوقين ؛ خدمة للعدو النازى اليهودي في فلسطين المحتلة ، وسادته الصليبيين الاستعماريين في أميركا والغرب .. وقلت إن هذه الفتاوى – إن صح تسميتها فتاوى – تأتي للتغطية على التمكين للاستبداد والطغيان ومصادرة الحريات ونهب أموال الأمة بقوانين جائرة ، وتعديلات دستورية شائهة ؛ الهدف منها تكريس حكم طبقة مستبدة مستغلة فاسدة مفسدة ، لا يعنيها أمر الوطن ولا الأمة ؛ فضلا عن الإسلام !

وبعيدا عن الجدل الفقهي ؛ أسأل فضيلة المفتى الذي أسعد نساء حرملك سلاطين الدولة ووصيفاته ، في أرجاء البلاد : هل قضية الختان تمثل مشكلة رئيسة في واقعنا الإسلامي اجتماعيا وثقافيا وفكريا ؟ وهل تمثل كارثة ملحة ينبغى التصدي لها ومواجهتها ، حتى لا يتم تدمير الدولة أو تعريضها للمخاطر الجسام ؟

يعلم فضيلة المفتى ، وحرملك سلاطين الدولة ووصيفاته ؛ أن الناس في مصر على امتداد سبعة آلاف سنة ؛ أى قبل مجىء الإسلام بقرون طويلة ؛ يقومون بختان الرجال والنساء ، وكان يقوم به حلاقو الصحة والغجريات ( نساء الغجر اللاتي يدرن في الأرياف وينادين لمعرفة البخت والحظ ، ولا أعلم إن كان فضيلته فلاحا مثلى ، أو من أهل المدن لم يسمع بهن ؟!)، وكل نساء مصر ورجالها جرى لهن الختان ، ولم يمثل مشكلة على مدى الآلاف السبعة من السنين! .. فلماذا الوقوف عند هذه المسألة بالذات في هذه الأيام ؟ خاصة وأن الفقهاء لم يحرّموه من قبل، بل جعله بعضهم مكرمة ، يفعله من يشاء ، ويتركه من يشاء .. بل إن دولا عربية بعينها لا تنفذه ، فلماذا تحرم مباحا يا فضيلة المفتي دون مسوغ اللهم إلا إرضاء الغرب الصليبي ، ونساء الحرملك ووصيفاته في أرجاء البلاد ؟

إن تقييد المباح – وليس تحريمه يا فضيلة المفتي !- يأتي في الأمور الخطيرة التي تهدد مصالح البلاد والعباد .. ولا اعتقد أن الختان يمثل معضلة قومية كبري مثل قلة المخزون من القمح مثلا ، اللهم إلا إذا كان خطره ينسحب على تقليل النسل بسبب برودة النساء وعدم ميلهن إلى الحمل والإنجاب ، مما يمكن الأعداء من هزيمتنا ، وهنا يكون الإرشاد والتوجيه بعدم ممارسة الختان لخدمة المصالح العليا وإنجاب الرجال لمواجهة المعتدين .. ثم إن هناك مناطق حارة في أماكن أخرى تختلف عن المناطق الباردة في أوربة ، تجعل الختان ، وفقا لمنهج "اقطعى ولا تجورى " أمرا مستحبا لتخفيف الشهوة وراحة البدن ، والتوازن النفسي .

إني أتمنى يا فضيلة المفتى أن تتوجه بالفتوى إلى أمور تمس حياة الناس وواقعهم فعلا ، ولا تهم نساء الصالونات المتفرنجات الكارهات للإسلام وقيمه ومفاهيمه . وسوف أستفتيك بعض الفتاوى ، وأرجو أن تجيب عليها بصراحة ووضوح وعلنا ، مع إعلان أسفى مسبقا لقتل الفتاة " بدور " وآلاف غيرها ؛ رجالا ونساء تهملهم وزارة الصحة والمستشفيات الخاصة التي تفرض إتاواتها على الفقراء من المرضى فيموتون ويذهبون في صمت :
أولا :ما حكم من قتل أكثر من ألف مصري في العبارة السلام 98؟وما حكم الإسلام فيمن ساعده وهرّبه ، وأرسل إليه بعثة تلفزيونية تكلفت الآلاف من عرق المصريين البائسين ، ليبيّض وجهه ويحسّن صورته ، ويجعله بريئا طاهرا عفيفا شريفا ؟

ثانيا : ما حكم من يستورد القمح المسرطن ، ومن يلوث مياه الشرب بالمبيدات ومخلفاتها ، فيصيب الملايين بالفشل الكلوى والكبدي والمعوي؟وتكون النتيجة الطبيعية الموت الزؤام بعد ذل وهوان على أبواب المستشفيات والمستوصفات ومعامل التحليل ؟

ثالثا : ما حكم من يسرق حرية الشعب في تقرير مصيره وسياسته ، ومن يزوّر الانتخابات جهارا نهارا ليأتي بأنصاره كي يصنعوا قوانين " مفصلة على قدّهم" تمكنهم من النهب والسرقة بالقانون ؟
رابعا : ما حكم من يحارب الإسلام ويسميه الإظلام ؛ في التعليم والإعلام والثقافة والأوقاف ، ويلقى بآلاف الشبان وراء القضبان ، ولا يفرج عنهم تنفيذا لأحكام القضاء ؟

أفتنا – هدانا الله وإياك !

drhelmyalqaud@yahoo.com

http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetails.asp?NewID=36086

----------


## شتا العربي

عبث وزير الصحةجمال سلطان : بتاريخ 29 - 6 - 2007
القرار الذي أصدره وزير الصحة حاتم الجلبي بتجريم الختان بشكل مطلق بالغ الخطورة ، ويعرض الملايين من المواطنين للخطر ، لمجرد إرضاء السيدة حرم رئيس الجمهورية ، والتي تريد بدورها أن ترسل رسالة إلى "الخارج" بأنها تحقق رؤى تحديثية في المجتمع وشؤون المرأة المصرية تحديدا تتوافق مع "أجندة" المؤسسات النسائية الغربية ، لا أعرف معنى للزوبعة التي حدثت نتيجة أن فتاة تناولت جرعة بنج زائدة ، أين المشكلة بالتحديد ، إن هذه الوقائع تحدث عشرات ومئات المرات يوميا في مستشفيات وزارة الصحة نفسها ، فضلا عن غيرها من المستشفيات ، في أمور مختلفة بعضها عمليات تجميل عادية ، بإزالة أشياء أو إضافتها للجسم كل الجسم ، قرار وزير الصحة الجديد الذي جاء بناء على طلب السيدة حرم رئيس الجمهورية "جرم" إجراء عملية الختان لدى أي طبيب أو مستشفى أو عيادة طبية على الإطلاق ، ووزير الصحة يعلم كما يعلم من "أمره" بذلك ، أن هذه العمليات لن تتوقف لأنها راسخة وعميقة الجذور في المجتمع المصري ، وأنها تجرى سنويا لمئات الآلاف من الفتيات ، وبالتالي فلن يوقفها قانون أو يمنعها إجراء ، وهذا يعني أن الختان بعد أن كان يتم بعناية طبية ، ووفق أسس علمية ، سوف يتم في أجواء سرية ، وعن طريق "دايات" وبعض "الشطار" خاصة في صعيد مصر وريف الدلتا ، وهذا يعني أنه ليس فتاة واحدة معرضة للخطر ، بل ملايين الفتيات المصريات معرضات لخطورة بالغة سواء الموت من جراء العشوائية التي ستتم بها ، أو التشوه الجنسي من خلال عدم وجود رقابة طبية ، أو من جراء الإصابة بفيروسات مختلفة نتيجة إجراء العملية بأدوات غير خاضعة للإشراف الطبي ، وكان المسح الذي أجرته وزارة الصحة قد كشف عن أن الغالبية العظمى من عمليات الختان تتم في المستشفيات أو على يد أطباء متخصصين وبالتالي كانت الأخطاء نادرة وشبه معدومة إذا قورنت بأي عمليات تجميل أخرى ، أما الآن ، وبعد قرار وزير الصحة ، فلن تقف السيدة سوزان حدادا على "بدور" واحدة ، وإنما سيطول وقوفها حدادا على مليون "بدور" أخرى ، قرار وزير الصحة بالغ الخطورة ، ومترع بالاستهتار "والغشومية" ، ويخطئ في حق مصر ومواطنيها من يسكت عليه ، إن القرار يعني بيع صحة وحياة ملايين المصريات فداء لأجندة غربية ووكلائها في مصر ، في قضية لا تمثل أي أولوية أو خطورة من أي وجه في هموم الفتاة المصرية أو الأسرة المصرية ، ومن المهازل الأخرى المتصلة بالواقعة ، ذلك البيان الذي أصدره "مجهول" عن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية ، والذي يفيد بأن المجمع قد انعقد على عجل ، وبكامل هيئته ، من أجل الطفلة "بدور" ، يا سبحان الله ، هل انعقد فزعا لموت بدور ، أم فزعا من وعيد السيدة حرم الرئيس ، ثم زعم البيان أن المجمع قرر بالإجماع أن الختان لا أصل له في الإسلام ولا سند له من الشرعية ، وهذا بلاء جديد وفضيحة جديدة ، وهو يعني أن السيدة سوزان لا تشرف على سياسات وبرامج وزارات الثقافة والتعليم والإعلام والصحة "وحفنة" وزارات أخرى فقط ، وإنما أصبحت تشرف على توجيه المؤسسة الدينية نفسها وقراراتها ، لأنه لا يوجد عاقل أو شخص يحمل أي قدر من الأمانة يمكنه أن يلغي اجتهاد عشرات العلماء الكبار الثقات الذين قرروا أن الختان سنة وأنه مكرمة في الشريعة ، ومنهم شيخ الأزهر نفسه ، الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق ، طيب الله ثراه وهدى من بعده ، ثم ما هذا الإجماع الذي يتحدثون عنه ، وهو الذي لم نسمعه من المجمع في ما يتعلق بأصول في الإسلام انتهكت وعدوان صريح عليه حدث ، الآن ظهر الإجماع ، هل يمكن تصور أن المؤسسة الدينية تحولت إلى "بصمجية" ، أنا لا أتصور ذلك أبدا ، وأعتقد أن في البيان تلاعبا أو تزويرا ، ويبدو أن "التزوير" أصبح شعار المرحلة في مصر على كل الأصعدة ، السياسية والاقتصادية والبرلمانية والحزبية والقضائية والدينية ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
gamal@almesryoon.com



http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...&Page=1&Part=8

----------


## شتا العربي

مناحة ختان الإناث !جمال سلطان : بتاريخ 26 - 6 - 2007
أعلنت السيد سوزان مبارك أمس وقوفها دقيقة حدادا على وفاة الطفلة بدور التي ماتت أثناء إجراء عملية ختان ، بفعل منحها مخدرا أعلى من المطلوب ، واعتبرت حرم الرئيس أن هذه الواقعة تؤكد على ضرورة تحريم هذه العادة ، وكان مفتي الجمهورية قد سارع فور تناقل الأخبار لتلك الواقعة إلى إصدار فتوى بتحريم ختان البنات في مصر واعتباره حراما شرعا ، ليكون أبرز تتويج لنجاح أهم نقاط "الأجندة" التي تتبناها مؤسسات نسائية غربية وذيولها في مصر حول أوضاع المرأة في بلادنا ، وقبل ذلك بوقت قصير انتشرت في وسائل الإعلام المصرية "مناحة" أخرى بالصور والمقالات حول قتل الكلاب الضالة باعتبار ذلك إساءة إلى حقوق الحيوان ، جاء ذلك بعد رسالة وجهتها ممثلة الإغراء الفرنسية السابقة "بريجيت باردو" إلى الرئيس مبارك ، وهي مهتمة بحقوق الكلاب ، واضطر الأمر كبار مسؤولي الداخلية والصحة المسؤولين عن إهلاك الكلاب الضالة لما تمثله من خطورة بالغة على الأطفال بالذات ، اضطرتهم رسالة "ممثلة الإغراء" إلى الإذعان والتبرؤ من الاعتداء على حقوق الكلاب!! ، وأنهم سوف يتوقفون عن قتل الكلاب الضالة حتى يتم البحث في وسيلة أخرى ، وهذه الواقعة كان من تداعياتها أن طالب بعض المواطنين في تعليقاتهم بمساواتهم بالكلاب ، بعد أن وجدوا "الحنو" على الكلاب في مصر أكثر من حقوق المواطنة للبشر ، لا أعرف لماذا جرني الحديث عن الختان إلى الحديث عن حقوق الكلاب ، ولكن الذي استفزني في الموضوع كله ، هو تلك الهيمنة المروعة لضغوط الخارج وتوجيهاته على سياسات الداخل وقراراته ، خاصة في الشؤون البعيدة نسبيا عن السياسة ، حيث تنتفخ الأوداج علانية ، بينما في الغرف المغلقة يتم تمرير كل شيئ ، السيدة سوزان مبارك التي وقفت حدادا على وفاة طفلة في عملية ختان ، لا نشعر بوجودها في أي مسألة مما يتعلق بحقوق المرأة أو الطفل أو الكبار إلا وفق أجندة غريبة صريحة ، أما أي مسألة أخرى لا تندرج وفق أجندة غربية فهي غير مطروحة ، ومسألة الختان معقدة جدا ، لأنها تمس الغالبية الساحقة من المواطنين ، مسلمين ومسيحيين ، وباعتراف إحصاءات الدولة ذاتها ، فإن قرابة 97% في المائة من النساء أجرين عملية ختان ، بما يعني أن التعامل معها إنما يكون بأسلوب علمي وتربوي وديني ونفسي شامل ، ومن خلال لجان مؤتمنة وعلى قدر كبير من النزاهة والشفافية وأبعد عن "الأدلجة" أو الاغتراب ، وبالتالي فعندما تتحدث حرم الرئيس عن إجراءات صارمة لتحريم هذه المسألة ، دون أي اعتبار لمشاعر الغالبية الساحقة من المواطنين أو قناعاتهم ، فقط لمراعات الأجندة الخارجية ، فإنها تكون قد استهترت بشعبها وكرامته ، ثم هل وقع لدى السيدة حرم الرئيس إحصائيات عن آلاف من الفتيات ـ مثلا ـ ماتوا أثناء الختان ، إن الذين ماتوا أثناء إجراء عمليات تجميل عادية أكثر بكثير من الذين ماتوا في عمليات ختان ، فما معنى هذه "المناحة" الكاذبة ، وإعلان الحداد ، ثم ما رأي السيدة سوزان في ختان الذكور أيضا ، وقد ثبت أن هناك عددا من الأطفال قد ماتوا أثناء عملية الختان ، هل ستعلن الحداد وتقرر تحريم ختان الذكور ، أنا لا أحب أن أذكر في هذا السياق ما تناقلته التقارير والبرامج عن بداية انتشار عادة ختان الإناث في أمريكا نفسها ، لأنه لا يليق بي ولا بغيري أن نقع في هذا "الخلل" من طريق آخر ، فتكون مرجعيتنا القيمية والأخلاقية عائدة إلى ما أجازه الغرب أو استحسنه ، ولكني أدعو إلى التوقف عن هذه "المزايدة" غير المسؤولة على حقوق البنات ، وأولى أن نقف حدادا على السيدات والطالبات الذين سحلوهم في ساحات الجامعات وعلى أبواب النقابات وفي أقسام الشرطة وأمام اللجان الانتخابية ، وعلى مفتي الجمهورية أن يكون أكثر حكمة وتحوطا من الاندفاع في "أسر" الظهور بمظهر العصرنة والحداثة ، لأنها مزلة للأقدام ، ومهلكة للمصداقية ، ومضعفة لهيبة الفتوى الشرعية .
gamal@almesryoon.com


http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...&Page=1&Part=8

----------


## شتا العربي

ختان النساء... رؤية طبية.. د.ست البنات خالد أخصائي النساء والتوليد
http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3375

ومعه في نفس الرابط عزو لهذه الفتاوى:




بعض مواقع فتاوى العلماء الاجلاء في ختان الإناث
في الشبكة المعلوماتية(الإ  ترنت)


1-فتوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز من علماء السعودية رحمه الله .
http://www.ibnbaz.com/last_resault.asp?hID=2548
2-فتوى الشيخ جاد الحق على جاد الحق من علماء الأزهر الشريف رحمه الله .
http://www.alazhar.com\Fatwa\Default...n=View&Doc=Doc
3-فتوى الشيخ د. عبدالحى يوسف من علماء االسودان حفظه الله.
http://www.meshkat.net/Fatawa/viewfatwa.php?FatwaID=28
4-فتوى الشيخ وهبة الزحلي من علماء سوريا حفظة الله.
http://www.islamonline.net/fatwa/ara...hFatwaID=84901
5-فتوى الشيخ عطية صقر حفظه الله .
http://www.islamonline.net/fatwa/ara...hFatwaID=11600
6-فتوى الشيخ ابن تيمية شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
http://arabic.islamic***.com/Books/t...ook=1003&ID=53
7-فتوى الشيخ ابن القيم رحمه الله
http://arabic.islamic***.com/Books/t...ok=95&ID=1911-
8- الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية.
http://www.islamonline.net/fatwa/ara...hFatwaID=40379


وهذا رابط مهم جدا

الختان بين الطب والدين... مجموعة مختصين ومفتين
http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3376

وهذا أيضا
http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3378

----------


## شتا العربي

مشروع قانون حظر ختان الإناث في مصر - المشكلة والحل
موضوع يغفو لينشط يخمد ليتقد من جديد وهكذا شانه شأن كثير من الموضوعات التي يمكننا أن نصفها بأنها موضوعات المواقف التي يهاجم فيها التشريع ليس موضوع ختان الإناث بأولها ولن يكون آخرها فلن يقف المستغلون عند حده بل سينتهون منه ليشعلوا موضوعا آخر ولربما كان القادم " موضوع ختان الذكور " وعندها سنستمع إلى نغمة جديدة لم نسمعها من قبل تطالب بمساواة الرجال بالنساء – عكس النغمة المتفشية المطالبة بمساواة النساء بالرجال - فالكل أمام حقوق الإنسان سواء والعلل الواهية التي تقال هنا ستقال هناك وقد نشرت روز اليوسف في عام 1998 لبعضهم مقالا بعنوان «أوقفوا ختان الذكور»
وغريب أن من يتعصبون لمثل هذه الأشياء الخاصة بالمرأة هم غالبا من الرجال وكأنهم أحرص على المرأة من نفسها رغم الثقة في أن الخفاض يساعد على تعديل الشهوة وأن عدمه سبب في هيجانها ولذلك كانوا قديما يشاتمون بـ " يابن القلفاء " لأن القلفاء – أي غير المختتنة – في نظرهم تتطلع إلى الرجال أكثر، وقد علل به ابن تيمية كثرة وجود الفواحش في نساء التتر ونساء الإفرنج بما لا يوجد في نساء المسلمين.
ولهذا يحرص عملاء التجسس على استغلال العاهرات غير المختتنات في التعامل مع الزبائن المقصود التجسس عليهم وهذا ما صرح به عميل الموساد اليهودي السابق ((سترونسكي)) عندما تحدث عن نظام اختيار العاهرات اللاتي يعملن مع الموساد لاصطياد الزبائن فقد كان أهم شرط هو ألا تكون العاهرة مختتنة لأن الختان يهذب من شهوتها ولا يجعلها تتجاوب مع الزبون المراد.
إلى متى سنظل ردة فعل ؟ !!!
لقد بقي هذا الموضوع بعيداً عن التداول بمناى عن اهتمام وسائل الإعلام إلى أن عرضت شبكة التلفزيون الأمريكيّة (سي إن إن) في 7 سبتمبر 1994 فيلماً عن ختان طفلة مصريّة اسمها نجلاء في العاشرة من عمرها من قِبَل حلاّق صحّة.
ومن المعروف أن الغرب هو الذي يقود هذه الحملات تحت ستار حقوق الإنسان. مع أنه كان يمارس عندهم على مستوى ظاهر في القرن التاسع عشر واستمر حتّى أواسط القرن العشرين. ومع أن هذه الدول قد أصدرت في العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة من القرن المنصرم عددا من القوانين التي تحظر ختان الإناث فإنه ما زال يمارس هناك لأسباب جماليّة أو لزيادة اللذّة ففي مقال نشرته مجلة عقيدتي بتاريخ 3 يونية 2003م للدكتورة/ نشوى عبد الحميد اخصائية النساء والتوليد بالأسكندرية ذكرت أن بعض السيدات الغربيات يقبلن على إجراء أخف درجات الختان بغرض التجميل أو قطع القلفة التي تعوق وظيفة البظر في الوصول بالمرأة إلى ذروة النشوة.

الدور اليهودي في تفعيل حملة التحذير من ختان الإناث والحد من مهاجمة ختان الذكور:
يمارس اليهود ختان الذكور ويتعصبون له لا يقبلون أي انتقاد يوجه إليه، ولذا فإن الغربيين يشعرون بالحرج تجاه التعرّض لختان الذكور الذي قد يؤدّي في أيسر حالاته إلى الاتّهام بمعاداة الساميّة. ومن اليهود المشهورين عالميا بتبني هذا الموقف «ادمون كيزر» ( مؤسس جمعية sentinelles وجمعية Tree des hommes ) ويعد كيزر من أوائل منتقدي ختان الإناث الداعين إلى مناهضته وحظره لكنه يرفض في ذات الوقت رفضاً قاطعاً التعرّض لختان الذكور
الهوة واسعة بين موقف فقهاء المذاهب المعتمدة من ختان الإناث وبين القول بتجريمه وعدم مشروعيته
لم نعهد في خلافات المجتهدين أن ينقلب الواجب عند بعضهم حراما عند آخرين فالخلاف بينهم دائما أيسر من ذلك فقد يدور حول الشيء من جهة كونه واجبا أو مندوبا ، حراما أو مكروها لكن في كونه واجبا أو حراما فالهوة واسعة ولا يمكن معها التقاء الطرفين ،ولو حدث هذا لفقدت الثقة في الطرفين المختلفين وفي قضية ختان الإناث لاحظنا أن الفقهاء المعتمدين مترددون بين وجوبيته أو سنيته واستحبابه أي هم متفقون على مشروعيته مختلفون في توصيف الحكم التكليفي الذي يندرج تحته وهذه آراؤهم:
فالأحناف والمالكية يرون أن الختان للرجال سنة، وهو من الفطرة، وهو للنساء مكرمة عند الأحناف وسنة عند المالكية.
وفي فقه الإمام أحمد الختان واجب للذكور وله روايتان في ختان النساء إحداهما أنه سنة والأخرى أنه واجب
أما الشافعية فيرون أنه واجب في حق الرجال والنساء
وهذا كلام الشافعية في وجوبه:
جاء في كتاب كشاف القناع للبهوتي: ويجب ختان ذكر وأنثى لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لرجل أسلم ألق عنك شعر الكفر واختتن رواه أبو داود ........ وفي قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقى الختانان وجب الغسل دليل على أن النساء كن يختتن ولأن هناك فضلة فوجب إزالتها كالرجل......... – إلى أن قال - وللرجل إجبار زوجته المسلمة عليه كالصلاة ( كشاف القناع 1 / 80 )
ومن أدلة وجوبه عندهم أيضا أنّ بقاء القلفة يحبس النّجاسة ويمنع صحّة الصّلاة فتجب إزالتها
وذكر النووي في المجموع نفس الرأي وأضاف أنه يستحب أن يقتصر في المرأة على شيء يسير ولا يبالغ في القطع – ولذلك يعرف ختان المرأة بالخفاض أو الخفض أي قطع الجزء الزائد دون استئصال كامل البظر - واستدلوا لذلك بحديث أم عطية التي كانت تختن بالمدينة فقال لها النبي r (( لا تنهكي فإن ذلك أحظى للمرأة وأحب إلى البعل )) ، وهذا الحديث رواه أبو داود في سننه وحسنه الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح ج10/340 وأشار إلى بعض الشواهد التي تعضده وتؤيده وذكره الهيثمي في المجمع 5/172 بلفظ " ‏"‏إذا خفضت فأشمي ولا تنهكي فإنه أسرى للوجه وأحظى عند الزوج‏" وقال: رواه الطبراني في الأوسط واسناده حسن، وحكم عليه الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة بأنه يرتقي لدرجة الحسن لمجيئه من طرق متعددة ومخارج متباينه. ومعنى الحديث : لا تبالغي في ختان المرأة بما يؤدي إلى الاستئصال
وعلى مشروعيته مضى المسلمون وفي ضوء ذلك مضت الفتاوى ففي فتاوى دار الافتاء المصرية سنة 1950 سئل الشيخ علان نصار مفتي الديار في ذلك الوقت عن ختان الإناث فقال: إن ختان الإناث من شعائر الإسلام، لا يجوز لأهل بلد الاجتماع على خلافه، وإلا وجب على ولي الأمر أن يحاربهم، وقد وردت فيه السنة النبوية، واتفقت فيه كلمة المسلمين وأئمتهم على مشروعيته مع اختلافهم في كونه واجباً أو سنة والحكمة في مشروعيته ما فيه من تلطيف الميل الجنسي في المرأة والاتجاه إلى الاعتدال الممدوح والمحمود.أ.هـ
إذا لم يكن ختان الإناث مشروعا فلماذا لم ينه عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!!
وذلك أن أقل ما يمكن أن يقال في هذا الشان: إن ختان الإناث كان موجودا في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم كما تشير إلى ذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة المتحدثة عنه ومنها قوله r كما في صحيح مسلم: ((إذا جلس بين شعبها الأربع ومس الختان الختان فقد وجب الغسل)) فهو دليل على أن النساء كن يختتن،فإذا كان هذا غير مشروع فلماذا لم ينه صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه ؟ بل ثبت ما يدل على مشروعيته بالإرشاد إلى طريقته وهيئته كما في حديث أم عطية سالف الذكر الذي حسنه المحدثون.

الرأي الأمثل في التعامل مع مسألة ختان الإناث في مصر:
لندع الأرقام تتكلم ففي عملية المسح الديموجرافي الذي قامت به وزارة الصحّة برئاسة الدكتورة فاطمة الزناتي بكلّية السياسة والإقتصاد جامعة القاهرة والذي تم إجراؤه على14.799 سيّدة من محافظات الجمهوريّة وأستمر لمدّة عامين متتاليين. قد بيّنت هذه الدراسة أن نسبة المختونات في مصر تصل إلى 97%. وهذه النسبة هي 99.5% في الريف، و94% في المدن. وأن قرابة 82% من النساء ما زلن يؤيّدن ختان الإناث: 91% في الريف، مقابل 70% في المدن.
وهذه نسبة يندر أن نراها في أي إحصاءات وهي معبرة أصدق تعبير عن موقف الشعب المصري من فكرة ختان الإناث رغم الحملات التي قامت مناهضة له
ولذلك فإنه في رأيي لن ينجح أي قانون في القضاء على هذه الظاهرة المصطبغة بصبغة دينية اجتماعية وقد ترتقي في فهم البعض ليجعلها ظاهرة أخلاقية أيضا بدليل أن نسبة 3% التي لا تختتن لا تملك الشجاعة للإعلان عن نفسها بل تتوارى لئلا يكتشف أمرها.
ويمكن لهذا الاستبيان الذي أجري على المختتنات أي الـ 97% لمعرفة أسباب قناعتهن بالختان أن يوقفنا على مدى تأصل هذه الفكرة في مجتمعنا المصري بما يجعله مناهضا لأي قانون يحظر من ختان الإناث محتالا في ذات الوقت على هذا القانون لو صدر فقد جاء في هذا الاستبيان أن أسباب القناعة بالختان هي كالتالي:
أنه مطلب ديني ، عادة حسنة ، تحقيق النظافة ، إمكانيّات أكبر للزواج ، زيادة لذّة للزوج ، المحافظة على البكارة ،الحماية من الزنا.
أهم مرتكزات رفض فكرة ختان الإناث
أهم ما يرتكز عليه الرافضون للفكرة هو قولهم: إنه ضار بالصحة حيث يسبب صدمة عصبية للمختتنة لكن الواقع يشهد بعكس ذلك فمع تفشي ظاهرة الاختتان لا يلحظ ما ادعوه من الصدمات العصبية التي تصيب المختتنات ويرد هذه الدعوى أيضا هذا الإقبال المتزايد على الختان كما نطقت الأرقام ثم من الممكن أن تحدث هذه الصدمة العصبية لمن لم تختتن عندما تتكشف على زوجها فيحرجها بكلمة أو يجرحها بلمزة فقد ذكرت الدراسات أن البظر قد يصل طوله إلى بضعة سنتيمترات وإذا كانت كلمة الاطباء على المستوى النظري لم تتفق على أن الاختتان له مضار ، فإن الواقع العملي يؤكد على هذه الحقيقة ، ولا يعد من سلبيات الختان في شيء ألا يلتزم القائمون بالختان بما سمح به الشرع في أمر خفاض الإناث فنحن نطالب بحصانة طبية وقانونية تحمي المختتنات من ظلم غير المؤهلين للقيام بعملية الختان.
ويقولون ايضا: إن الختان يفوت على المختتنة اللذة الجنسية ونقول: إن اتباع الطريقة الشرعية في الختان لا تفوت عليها لذتها بل تعدل فقط من شهوتها إضافة على العديد من الفوائد المترتبة على الاختتان فليس من الشرع استئصال البظر بل خفضه فقط بما يهذبه ولا يمنع من التلذذ.

ما الحل المناسب للتعامل مع هذه الظاهرة ؟
والحل في رأيي أن نعود إلى القرار الوزاري الذي صدر في مصر حول ختان الإناث ورقمه ( 74 لعام 1959 ) ويتضمّن هذا القرار في مادته الأولى كشفا بأسماء لجنة مكوّنة من 15 عضواً من رجال الدين المسلمين والطب من بينهم وكيل وزارة الصحّة مصطفى عبد الخالق، ومفتي الديار المصريّة حسن مأمون، ومفتي الديار المصريّة سابقاً حسنين محمّد مخلوف. وقد جاء في المادّة الثانية أن تلك اللجنة قد قرّرت ما يلي:
- أن يحرّم بتاتاً على غير الأطبّاء القيام بعمليّة الختان وأن يكون الختان جزئيّاً لا كلّياً لمن أراد.
- منع عمليّة الختان بوحدات وزارة الصحّة لأسباب صحّية واجتماعيّة ونفسيّة.
- غير مصرّح للدايات المرخّصات بالقيام بأي عمل جراحي ومنها ختان الإناث.
- الختان بالطريقة المتّبعة الآن له ضرر صحّي ونفسي على الإناث سواء قَبل الزواج أو بعده. ونظراً لأن الفقهاء استنادا إلى بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة قد اختلفوا في أن خفاض الإناث واجب أو سُنّة ومنهم من ذهب إلى أنه مَكرُمَة إلاّ أنهم قد اتفقوا جميعاً على أنه من شعائر الإسلام والشريعة الإسلاميّة تنهى عن الاستئصال الكلي
وهذا في رايي أفضل قرار يمكن أن يصاغ منه قانون التعامل مع ختان الإناث أو خفاضهن

**********


http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3312

----------


## شتا العربي

والرجاء المساعدة في تجميع كل ما يخص الموضوع في هذا الرابط

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

----------

